# Blackwater Bay Guide



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm looking to book a trout/redifish/flounder guide on September 27. I specifically want to fish the area between the I-10 bridge over Blackwater to the Garcon Point bridge. I'd appreciate a recommendation for a guide that is an expert in fishing this area. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Too easy... Eric Holstman with Redfish University. 
One of the best guys I know on that exact body of water. More importantly, one of the best guys around as far as a teacher. You won't just have a good day with Eric, you'll be. A better angler when the day is done. 
www.redfishuniversity.com


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Brant Peacher would be a good guide also for that area.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

stripernut said:


> I'm looking to book a trout/redifish/flounder guide on September 27. I specifically want to fish the area between the I-10 bridge over Blackwater to the Garcon Point bridge. I'd appreciate a recommendation for a guide that is an expert in fishing this area. Thanks in advance for your help.


 Not to blow a hole in your expectations...but.

I along w/ several other forum members fish this same area almost 3-4 times a wk. This yr...the whole bay system has been largely disappointing.

This yr. if I have wanted to catch fish, I have fished in the ICW...if I wanted an expensive boat ride...I stayed in blackwater.

It will improve some by Sept., but for the money...I would book a trip fishing the ICW w/ any of these same guides mentioned.

Just my opinion..


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Strongly agree w/ barefoot's assessment.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Check your pm


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I checked. No PM.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

barefoot said:


> Not to blow a hole in your expectations...but.
> 
> I along w/ several other forum members fish this same area almost 3-4 times a wk. This yr...the whole bay system has been largely disappointing.
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help everyone. One reason I wanted to stay in Blackwater Bay is that I bought a place on Bay Point with a dock and want to get better at fishing in my backyard. I fished BW a good bit this summer with some success, but want to get better at it. I also fished the ICW some this summer with better success than I had on BW, but burned a good bit more gas getting there and back. Anyway, I'll call the guides y'all suggested. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I would wait and book your charter in mid to late October. Based on my experience, the fall and winter are the best times to fish Blackwater Bay.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

stripernut said:


> Thanks for the help everyone. One reason I wanted to stay in Blackwater Bay is that I bought a place on Bay Point with a dock and want to get better at fishing in my backyard. I fished BW a good bit this summer with some success, but want to get better at it. I also fished the ICW some this summer with better success than I had on BW, but burned a good bit more gas getting there and back. Anyway, I'll call the guides y'all suggested. Thanks again for the help.


 Well, that makes perfect sense.
Butcher is correct, fall/winter will probably be better this yr.
It's not always like that, but this yr. has been an off yr.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> I would wait and book your charter in mid to late October. Based on my experience, the fall and winter are the best times to fish Blackwater Bay.



The dabutcher is correct and he should know, he had fished that area hard in the past. I don't know this guy personally but heard he does a good job. Check out http://www.panhandlechartersandguideservice.com/


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks again. I booked Eric Holstman for the 27 September trip, and hopefully he will show me some places I haven't tried. I look forward to better fishing in BW this fall.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

stripernut said:


> Thanks again. I booked Eric Holstman for the 27 September trip, and hopefully he will show me some places I haven't tried. I look forward to better fishing in BW this fall.



What does he charge?


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

spinfactor said:


> What does he charge?


He said $475 for 3 folks


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

stripernut said:


> Thanks again. I booked Eric Holstman for the 27 September trip, and hopefully he will show me some places I haven't tried. I look forward to better fishing in BW this fall.


He's excellent. Extremely professional.


----------

